# staining 1/2 scale shingles



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am working on a doll house for my daughter. I am getting to the point where the shingles will be attached to the roof. What is the best way to stain around 2 - 400 of these things? Thanks guys....
Travis


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've applied many wood shingles to model buildings including dollhouses. I've always stained after installation. However, you could fill a container with stain and dump shingles in to stain. If you do this, you will need to allow plenty of time (days) for them to dry to ensure the glue you use will adhere.

Doc


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank You for your reply and help Doc...
Travis


----------

